# HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg erfahrung



## Driver76 (1. Februar 2009)

habt ihr mit dem notebook erfahrung?

ich hatte es 2 wochen lang getestet und war zu frieden...


istes wirklich ein guter gamer nozebook unter 1000euro?

es wurde mir ls geheim tip empfolen..  


hier is mal ein link:


HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FV060EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2009)

naja, wenn du es getestet hast, müßtest du es doch am besten wissen... ^^

von den daten her isses o.k, aber für den preis nix besonderes, da gibt es ein paar NBooks, die ähnlich stark sind.


----------



## Driver76 (2. Februar 2009)

kennste auch ein stärkeres notebook für DEN preis


----------



## Driver76 (2. Februar 2009)

weiss jemandob es einen laden gibt der das notebook verkauft?

wenn nicht dann bestelle ich es im internet bei hp  

oder weiß jemand zufällig wo man es billiger als 899.99 euro kriegt?


----------



## MocK (2. Februar 2009)

billiger bekommt man die selten im laden, ich hab mein HP-Notebook bei ProMarkt geholt, geht schneller als bestellen und man hat immer mal wieder einen Ansprechpartner, HP soll ja leider keinen zu guten Privatkunden-Support haben aber mal schaun, hab jetz das erste mal wegen ner kleinigkeit geschrieben, ma schaun was se sagen.

ansonsten hätte ich mein HP-NB auch bei MediMax kaufen können und somit denke ich, dass man mit nachfragen in jedem größeren Elektronik-Markt auch das dv7 bekommt

ich würde an deiner stelle jedoch noch überlegen ob du vielleicht das dv7-1140eg (FP917EA) nimmst. Es hat zwar nen langsameren Prozessor (um  respektable 400Mhz weniger), hat jedoch statt 320, 500GB.  Die 500 sind auf 2x 250GB aufgeteilt, das bedeutet zwar wahrscheinlich mehr stromverbrauch, allerdings auch schnelleres arbeiten, ich merke mit meiner einzelnen 320gb festplatte immer wieder wie der pc nicht hinterher kommt, da 5200u/min halt auch nicht die geschwindigkeit her geben. ich denke mal, dass dann auch das laden in spielen und auch im windowsbetrieb dadurch schneller gehen wird, zudem wird dies noch begünstigt, da das 1140 über 64bit-vista verfügt, was natürlich dann im gegensatz zum 1150 die vollen 4 statt nur 3 gb-Ram nutzen kann. sonst scheint die technik ja zu stimmen. Meine Freundin hat seit ca nem halben jahr auch ein notebook aus der dv7-11xx reihe und ist sehr zufrieden!


mfg MocK


----------



## Driver76 (2. Februar 2009)

Also, ich habe mich eigentlich für das dv-7 1150eg entschieden weil ich brauche keinee 500gb festplatte brauche die kriege ich eh nicht voll auf den pc denn ich jetzt benutze habe ich grade mal 120gb voll, was is der untershied zwischen 32bit und 64bit, und ich würde gerne spiele die etwas mehr power benötigen spielen, dh zum beispiel far cry 2 und call of duty5 und ich will sie nicht auf 200x 250 spielen^^ da sollten schon ein paar details mehr zu sehen sein^^ Naja zu vista 64bit habe ich auch schlechtes gehört das mmanche programme nicht korrekt ausgeführt werden, so etwas kann ich nicht bestätigen da ich damit keine ahnung habe.. beide sind doch gleich... ausser festplatte und prozessor, und ich würde es gut finden wenn es eine lange akkulaufzeit hat da 17zollnotebooks "akkufresser" sind... Kannste mal deine Freundin fragen wie lange der akku hält und was für ein zubehör da mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Driver76 (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt meine 2 favoriten gepostet von hp^^alle haben den gleichen preis...

1:HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FV060EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

2:HP Pavilion dv7-1251eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (NK067EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

3:HP Pavilion dv7-1140eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FP917EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

Also das sind die besten 3 hp notebooks da ich viel wert af prozessor lege betriebs system is nicht wichtig so wie die festplatte


----------



## MocK (4. Februar 2009)

Driver76 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mich eigentlich für das dv-7 1150eg entschieden weil ich brauche keinee 500gb festplatte brauche die kriege ich eh nicht voll auf den pc denn ich jetzt benutze habe ich grade mal 120gb voll, was is der untershied zwischen 32bit und 64bit, und ich würde gerne spiele die etwas mehr power benötigen spielen, dh zum beispiel far cry 2 und call of duty5 und ich will sie nicht auf 200x 250 spielen^^ da sollten schon ein paar details mehr zu sehen sein^^ Naja zu vista 64bit habe ich auch schlechtes gehört das mmanche programme nicht korrekt ausgeführt werden, so etwas kann ich nicht bestätigen da ich damit keine ahnung habe.. beide sind doch gleich... ausser festplatte und prozessor, und ich würde es gut finden wenn es eine lange akkulaufzeit hat da 17zollnotebooks "akkufresser" sind... Kannste mal deine Freundin fragen wie lange der akku hält und was für ein zubehör da mitgeliefert wird.



klar sind 320gb auch ausreichend (für mich leider nicht  ) allerdings habe ich ja bereits aufgeführt was in dem die vorteile sind

Vista 64bit kann die 64bit-technologie der  CPUs nutzen (32bit vista nur die alten 32bit), was teilweise in spielen (leider nicht viele) vorteile bringt, allerdings hält sich das in grenzen, ein paar zusätzliche details bzw. lichteffekte. größter leistungsvorteil ist eigentlich die besagte ausnutzung der vollen 4 GB (vista 32bit nur bis 3). probleme hatte ich bisher nur selten mit dem BS, man muss halt nur immer gucken obs vlt ne 64bit von nem gewünschten programm auch gibt. das mal im groben dazu

Zu viel Spielepower solltest du nicht erwarten, schließlich ist die 9600m GT nicht die schnellste Grafikkarte (im Vergleich zu den vielen starken Desktop-Grakas), für Notebooks allerdings schon nicht schlecht. auf meinen HP HDX16-1060 läuft GTA4 (bekanntlich sehr hohe anforderungen) aber recht gut, nur sieht man schon, dass für die Zukunft niedrigere Einstellungen angesagt sind. Is halt wie immer, dass mer dann schon deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben müsste. Der Prozessor is ok allerdings halt auch nicht der schnellste. Für 900 euro sind beide komponenten in einem NB aber schon recht gut 

Was den Akku betrifft hab ich jetz grad vergessen zu Fragen, dürfte aber eh nicht vergleichbar sein.  Was ich allerdings sicher sagen kann, dass der mitgelieferte 8-Zellen Akku schon ne ziemlich lange Betriebszeit zulässt, mein NB hat leider nur nen 6-Zellen und läuft bis zu 2 stunden (hab ma 1 3/4 h DVD mit akku geguckt und es warn noch ca 10% akku). Akkulaufzeit sollte eigentlich ziemlich gut sein!
An Zubehör müssten drin sein:
- Akku
- Ladegerät
- die kleine HP-Fernbedienung inkl. Batterie (kann sehr praktisch sein)
- Handbuch
- kleine Anleitung zur Erstellung einer BackUp-Disc

mehr dürfte glaube ich nicht dabei sein.



> Also ich habe jetzt meine 2 favoriten gepostet von hp^^alle haben den gleichen preis...
> 
> 1:HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FV060EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte
> 
> ...


von denen würde ich das 1251 nehmen, is nen gutes Mittelding zwischen den beiden anderen 

mfg MocK


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (4. Februar 2009)

Warum nicht das dv7-1150eg? Was ist bei den anderen beiden besser, ok lightsribe WOW xD, sonst konnt ich nix finden, aber der PRozessor vom dv7-1150eg ist schon mal einiges stärker als die der anderen beiden...


----------



## MocK (5. Februar 2009)

lightscribe ist bei beiden drin 

im Prinzip gibts nur 2 richtige Unterschiede, welche driver selbst bewerten sollte.

das 1150 hat ca 270 Mhz mehr als das 1251, jedoch hat letzteres ein 64bit Vista, dessen Vorteile bereits mehrmals benannt wurden.
Ich weis jetzt nicht, was nun wirklich mehr Leistung bringt, da ich leider nicht mehr ganz auf dem neusten Stand bin, jedoch sind 1 GB mehr nutzbarar Speicher für mich ein deutlicherer Leistungsvorteil als die 270Mhz. Denn Vista braucht ja bekanntlich bei den meisten Spielen deutlich mehr Arbeitsspeicher als es noch bei XP typisch war. 270mhz werden wahrscheinlich nicht den riesen unterschied ausmachen, will da aber nicht sagen, dass es stimmt. 

naja ab hier sollte driver vlt sich nochmal an anderer stelle schlau machen oder es für sich abwägen.

mfg MocK


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (5. Februar 2009)

dementgegen würde ich aber behaupten, dass es anders herum sinnvoller ist. Nicht allzuviele Spiele benötigen mehr als 3GB und die 270MHz machen halt alles insgesamt etwas schneller 
Soweit ich weiß kann man doch auch einfach irgendeine 64 Bit Vista DVD nehmen und beim installieren seinen Key eingeben, insofern wäre das auch kein schwerer Vorteil mehr, wenn sich das so einfach bewerkstelligen lässt...


----------



## Driver76 (5. Februar 2009)

Hmmm kann man vista 32 i-wie nicht auf rüsten auf 64? wäre soetwas möglich? dann wäre es gut... kannste mir ein link schicken von dem notebook? da ich keine richtigen finde :S kostet der 900 euro?oder maximal 950...


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (5. Februar 2009)

Welches meinsten jetz? wir diskutieren doch die ganze Zeit über die 3, von denen du Links angegeben hast


----------



## Driver76 (5. Februar 2009)

naja es wurde vorhin von einem hp hdx gesprochen aber es war das gleiche ding... wie meins also von der technick... ach ja zur festplatte ich habe gehört das es 2x 160gb hat


----------



## MocK (7. Februar 2009)

M4$T3R CH13F schrieb:


> dementgegen würde ich aber behaupten, dass es anders herum sinnvoller ist. Nicht allzuviele Spiele benötigen mehr als 3GB und die 270MHz machen halt alles insgesamt etwas schneller
> Soweit ich weiß kann man doch auch einfach irgendeine 64 Bit Vista DVD nehmen und beim installieren seinen Key eingeben, insofern wäre das auch kein schwerer Vorteil mehr, wenn sich das so einfach bewerkstelligen lässt...



joa will da ja auch nich diskutieren, is halt meine meinung, denn ich denke auf längere sicht (also zukünftige Spiele) machen die 1 gb mehr RAM mehr sinn als die 270mhz, is meine meinung, bisher habe ich bei all meinen PCs nur den arbeitsspeicher erweitert und die Graka ersetzt, da es immer reichte mit der anfangs verbauten CPU, welche immer im Mittelfeld angelegt war. (ich weis die graka kann er natürlich nicht wechseln in dem fall)



Driver76 schrieb:


> Hmmm kann man vista 32 i-wie nicht auf rüsten auf 64? wäre soetwas möglich? dann wäre es gut... kannste mir ein link schicken von dem notebook? da ich keine richtigen finde :S kostet der 900 euro?oder maximal 950...



Das gibts auch allerdings weis ich nicht ob man son vorinstalliertes Vista auch aufrüsten kann, das wäre wohl dann wieder ne angebrachte Frage in nem anderen Forum 



Driver76 schrieb:


> naja es wurde vorhin von einem hp hdx gesprochen aber es war das gleiche ding... wie meins also von der technick... ach ja zur festplatte ich habe gehört das es 2x 160gb hat



ich hatte das HP HDX (HP HDX16-1060EG Premium Notebook-PC (FT212EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte) erwähnt ... das is meins und es spielt in der leistungsklasse des 1251 bzw. 1150 ist jedoch preislich für dich eher uninteressant, da bluray und dvb-t usw. einen Preis von ca 1299€ (im laden deutlcih billiger) ergeben. 

mfg MocK


----------



## Driver76 (8. Februar 2009)

Naja auf blu-ray bin ich nicht angewiesen da ich zuhause einen habe... 
Ich hab dann mal so ne frage merkt man auf einem notebook das das bild überhaupt besser is also ich meine zwischen blu ray und dvd.. 
Ich möchte mir die ganzezeit das hp bestellen, aber es is einfach net im hp store wie lange kann so etwas dauern bis sie es wieder haben?!?


----------



## MocK (9. Februar 2009)

Driver76 schrieb:


> Naja auf blu-ray bin ich nicht angewiesen da ich zuhause einen habe...
> Ich hab dann mal so ne frage merkt man auf einem notebook das das bild überhaupt besser is also ich meine zwischen blu ray und dvd..
> Ich möchte mir die ganzezeit das hp bestellen, aber es is einfach net im hp store wie lange kann so etwas dauern bis sie es wieder haben?!?



klar, sollte jetz auch keine kaufempfehlung sein das hdx.

ein freund meinte letztens, dass auf seinem laptop das bild nicht besser gewesen sei, allerdings hat er sich nen film auf bluray geholt welcher total unbekannt und garantiert nicht auf hd ausgelegt ist. ich denke mal, dass auf nem laptop display mit full hd ne bluray schon besser aussieht allerdings wird man die unterschiede erst ab einigen zoll deutlicher sehen, kanns aber nicht bestätigen bisher, habe jedoch vor mir bald mal ne bluray zu kaufen, will einfach mal gucken wies aussieht, vor allem auch auf dem 22" display meines vaters 

ich denke mal, dass du da lange warten kannst bis die das wieder im store haben, kaufs dir lieber bei media markt, saturn usw. da  gibts die notebooks teilweise schon reduziert und ohne nerviges warten auf den paketdienst (und hoffen dass der laptop auch heil ankommt).

mfg MocK


----------



## Driver76 (9. Februar 2009)

Naja in saturn wenn es nur das notebook dort gäbe würde es am ersten tag verkauft sein..
und ich glaub ekaum das ich dort ein notebook mit core 2 duo 2x 2,4ghz kriege mit ner 9600m gt


----------



## MocK (10. Februar 2009)

hm, also wir haben nen recht kleinen promarkt un nen medimax und in beiden läden gibts die verschiedensten HP notebooks und die sind da ach innerhalb von 2 tage im laden wenn man fragt. ich weis ja nicht wie weit dus bis zum nächsten elektronikmarkt hast, allerdings würd ich einfach mal hinfahren und dort nach dem notebook fragen.


----------



## Driver76 (10. Februar 2009)

Wie? Ich verstehe dich jetzt nicht ich soll da hin, und nach dem notebook nachfragen... Aber die notebooks die es gibt sind doch zur aussstellung gezeigt, ausserdem überlege ich es mir ob ich doch ein anderes kaufe... Acer Aspire 6930G-864G32MN 16 Zoll WXGA Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör es hat einen zoll weniger, aber das ding kostet 830euro... udn is von den technischen daten gleich...
Wie gesagt ich überleges es mir^^


----------



## MocK (11. Februar 2009)

na die haben die notebooks schon noch in größeren stückzahlen im lager, neu und ovp, manchmal kann man aber auch die ausstellungsstücke für weniger geld kaufen, sind dann jedoch schon recht abgenutzt meist. Ich meinte, dass du einfach mal nen mitarbeiter fragst ob se das auch rein bekommen könnten, meist haben die noch ein zentrallager, welches denen dann ihre ware innerhalb kurzer zeit zu sendet. 

das acer is natürlich auch en schmuckes gerät für den preis, hatte damals bei meinem notebook-kauf auch ein acer in der engeren auswahl. die geräte haben mir auch recht gut gefallen und sind faire angebote schätze ich mal


----------



## alexsex (5. März 2009)

ich habe gelesen, dass hier einige interesse an dem notebook haben.

es ist auf jedenfall ein sehr schönes notebook

zu der ausstatung kann ich sagen, es ist nicht schlecht, es kann sich auf jedenfall zeigen unter den guten notebooks

ich hatte mir im november 2008 deshalb eins zugelegt, jetzt brauche ich etwas geld und habe es deshalb in ebay reingestellt

es ist heute erst um *19uhr* online

die anzeige lautet 

"
*HP Pavillion dv7-1150 4GB, 2,4GHZ Core2Duo, 320GB, 17"*

"


bei interesse könnt ihr ja mal schauen


----------

